# An iPad Kindler will appreciate this!



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I confess that until the new wears off my iPad, I haven't done as much reading - on the Kindle or the iPad.  There are so many apps to explore.

But, I've been leaving my whispernet on my Kindle constantly hoping it will update to 2.5.  When I checked it last night and it said my battery was low and to recharge.  I pressed close on the message.  Nothing.  I pressed close again.  Still nothing!  I kept trying.  Still nothing!!!

DUH...finally I remembered it is not a touch screen!  I have to press the button which will 'close' the message!  ooops.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel, Kindle Gracie!  I've used touchscreen devices from Palm for years, so I always tried to touch the Kindle screen at first.  When I finally broke the habit, I got an iPad, and now I'm touching the Kindle screen again!  

As much as I love my Kindle, I can see us looking back and thinking how primitive it was.  It seems especially tedious to click  through an entire page to get a definition of a word at the very bottom!

No 2.5 update here either, I've left Whispernet on almost the entire month of May!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol that's cute. I haven't did that yet but I have been doing most of my reading on iPad lately. My whispernet has been on for weeks and no update yet. 

Melissa


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

That usually happens when people get new gadgets and there are new things to explore, it will keep you busy for months


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Funny, I haven't had that happen very much on my Kindle, just a couple times.  Where it happens quite often though is on my netbook!  I keep trying to close browser windows or select hyperlinks by touching the screen, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Along the same lines, my first job ever in the '60s was as a biller typist.  Billing machine was a big thing with a keyboard and a big knob on the right that you slammed with your fist to return the carriage.  So I go to my next job.  Typed on a manual typewriter.  Took me a while to break the habit of slamming to the right of the keyboard to return.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I confess that until the new wears off my iPad, I haven't done as much reading - on the Kindle or the iPad. There are so many apps to explore.


Same here. I've spent way too much time playing "Angry Birds" on the iPad. And I have to admit that when I do read, most of the time it's on my iPad. I love my Kindle, but the iPad is a great book reader.

JimC


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I still read on the Kindle mostly, I prefer it because of the weight and the ease in turning pages one handed.  But I do read on the iPad at times, and when I buy cookbooks and things, I put them on the iPad!

Betsy


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the 2.5 update, but still read on my iPad.  I love it as an ebook reader, the touch screen is great. I mostly read with iBooks, it is near perfect - I just wish I could make the margins smaller.  It would also be nice if I could download books straight into it, instead of using iTunes - Oh well, so far there isn't a perfect reader, so near is close enough


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I confess that until the new wears off my iPad, I haven't done as much reading - on the Kindle or the iPad. There are so many apps to explore.
> 
> But, I've been leaving my whispernet on my Kindle constantly hoping it will update to 2.5. When I checked it last night and it said my battery was low and to recharge. I pressed close on the message. Nothing. I pressed close again. Still nothing! I kept trying. Still nothing!!!
> 
> DUH...finally I remembered it is not a touch screen! I have to press the button which will 'close' the message! ooops.


That's hilarious! Thanks for the good laugh 
When I was going to update my book thread for May, I realized I'm still on the first book for this month; it looks like I won't even read 2 this month! It's unprecedented; I blame it on the iPad and I can't even say I've been reading on it; it's that darn Angry Birds, plus all the fun newness of it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> ... it's that darn Angry Birds...


Angry Birds has been the bane of my reading, but I finally cleared every screen.

Jim


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Me too, i've been neglecting my Kindle. I haven't tried to use my kindle as a touch screen device yet, but I'm sure I will.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

What kills me is that I'm used to the iPad putting in the punctuation! Now I'm typing on a PC and expecting the periods, apostrophes, and such to automatically appear! Or for words to correct themselves. Duh. 

Did anyone see in the WSJ that Apple has surpassed Microsoft? Amazing.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I do NOT need another addictive game.  Words with Friends is enough.  So I keep telling myself that name "Angry Birds" is a turn off to me since I practice being a 'positive' person.  Now if they had called it "Joyous Birds" or something like that...LOL

I know.  I have to use whatever I can to resist my addictions.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Did anyone see in the WSJ that Apple has surpassed Microsoft?


In what way?

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.computerweekly.com/Articles/2010/05/27/241370/Apple-bigger-than-Microsoft-or-Google-on-priceearnings.htm

"Yesterday [May 26, 2010] Apple became the world's biggest IT company by market value, eclipsing Microsoft for the first time since 1989, and even Google."


----------

